# Ships' Photographers Cruise Ships



## wing25 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello I'm not sure if this is the most appropriate place to post this thread. Maybe "Cruise Ships" or "Passenger Liners" might be better. Can you post a thread under 2 or more different headings?

I have browsed the site to see if there is any information about Photographic Concessions and Photographers working on cruise liners. So far have found nothing so members may be interested to look at the following internet sites

For anyone who worked for Marine Photo Services, who for many years had the concession aboard some P&O liners, Chandris Lines, Black Sea Shipping, Swedish-American Line and others try:
http://www.ccpmarine.co.uk/
They held a terrific reunion of photographers a year ago and are planning another in 3 years time.

Try the following page at the National Maritime Museum for “The Waterline Collection” of images purchased from Marine Photo Service:
http://www.nmmprints.com/category.php?catid=8584&page=3&numperpage=20

For Ocean Liners (past) and Cruise Ships (present)
http://maritimematters.com/

The following site for passenger ship information and images is run by Ian Boyle who I have found very helpful:
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/

Old Ship Picture Galleries (it’s possible Ian Boyle is also associated with this site)
http://www.photoship.co.uk/Browse Ship Galleries/

I expect most or all these sites are known to old hands on Ships Nostalgia. Regards to all Fran


----------



## wing25 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Old Ship Mates*

Here is another useful site if trying to find old ship mates

http://www.seadogs-reunited.com/


----------



## Fred the snapper (Jan 23, 2012)

*Marine Photo Services*

Hi Wing 25,

How does one find out more about these reunions? It's a long while since I snapped my way around the world for old Morris but I'd certainly be interested to hear from anybody who was working on the Swedish American Line ships back in the late fifties/early sixties.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

The photographers on board the QM2 & QE are like a bunch of vultures finding a carcass, I found them a pain in the arm always wanting to photo you, most photos costing $25 and some even dearer.


----------



## wing25 (Dec 8, 2010)

To all Marine Photo Service Photographers out there, including Fred the Snapper, the next reunion for MPS staff and friends, together with staff who worked for Colchester Colour Processors, will be held on 12th October 2013. Check it out on line at
http://www.ccpmarine.co.uk/index.html
or email Kit at [email protected]
Please spread the word. Ninety people attended the last bash and there are hopes of an even bigger attendance next year. Regards Fran


----------

